# Advice re 20 inch alloys



## Levski65

Hi going to order a new Tts tomorrow and have decided on a glacier white, red callipers, comfort pack. I wanted privacy glass but £450 from Audi is taking the mick.
Think I've got a cracking deal £20500 for my year old S1 I placing £2000 towards the deposit and £310 a month over 4 years.
I can't decide on the alloys tbh I like both but am a bit worried about the ride quality on the larger wheel.
Anyone got any advice/views?


----------



## Dreams1966

Hi mate,

I too have ordered a TTS and have gone for the 20" alloys. Some reports on here suggest that the ride is fine, but it's a personal opinion isn't it. I'd try to drive one before opting for them, in case they don't suit you.

Other things to consider with the 20" vs 19" are a higher road tax bracket, lower economy and significantly more expensive tyres.

That said they look amazing - hence my order 

Good Luck,

Scott


----------



## Critter10

I have the standard 19", but at the moment I have 18" winters on. The difference is considerable - when I changed over, the 18" wheels felt like I was floating along (comfort wise) compared to the 19". I live in the countryside where potholes are common as blades of grass, so there's no way I'd have 20" wheels. But if you're predominantly on smooth tarmac (like motorways, good A roads etc.) then I expect the 20" wheels probably won't notice too much. It really depends whether you think the look more important than the ride, IMHO.


----------



## adm0101

20's are just fine for me.

also, 20's put the car in a diff class. more exotic / porschey.


----------



## Toshiba

Go with 19s, they look MUCH better and ride better
20s just don't suit the TT and the style with billion of spokes is not in keeping.


----------



## moro anis

Sorry, don'tunderstand Dreams comments "the 20" vs 19" are a higher road tax bracket, lower economy and significantly more expensive tyres".

Ok the tyres may be more expensive but surely they're the both the same diameter hence the change in profile?

Or lower econmy and higher road tax?

I road tested both last Monday and because of the different comfort, economy and dynamic settings etc, I found the 20" just as comfortable as the 19s.


----------



## gixerste

The thing that would put me off the 20's is cleaning them


----------



## moro anis

Yes, agree with you there. My brother had similar wheels on his M3 and they were an abolute bastid to clean (when I'd borrowed his car).


----------



## Dreams1966

moro anis said:


> Sorry, don'tunderstand Dreams comments "the 20" vs 19" are a higher road tax bracket, lower economy and significantly more expensive tyres".
> 
> Ok the tyres may be more expensive but surely they're the both the same diameter hence the change in profile?
> 
> Or lower econmy and higher road tax?
> 
> I road tested both last Monday and because of the different comfort, economy and dynamic settings etc, I found the 20" just as comfortable as the 19s.


Hi mate,

Sorry missed the word potentially out of the higher road tax bracket comment. When you log into the Audi Configurator it states that wheel size can effect CO2 emissions and therefore VED etc.

The tyres for the 19's are 245/35 I believe and 255/30 for the 20's... So more rubber on the road.

I read below that the combined MPG expected was circa 36 with the 20's and not the 40 with the standard alloys. Lower MPG = generally higher emissions = potentially higher tax.

http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/car-review ... 15-review/

Scott


----------



## Quizzical

moro anis said:


> Sorry, don'tunderstand Dreams comments "the 20" vs 19" are a higher road tax bracket, lower economy and significantly more expensive tyres".
> 
> Ok the tyres may be more expensive but surely they're the both the same diameter hence the change in profile?
> 
> Or lower econmy and higher road tax?


Thing is, the 20" wheels are much heavier than the 19" wheels, increasing the unsprung weight of the car. This means you have to use more fuel to get the same performance. As well as reduced economy more fuel means more emissions, and more emissions may mean higher road tax.

Audi don't spell this out in precisely these terms, but their lawyers must have strong-armed them into including this warning on page 86 of the brochure:

_*'Optional 20" wheels may affect the fuel consumption figures, the CO2 emissions
and BIK. This may result in an increase in subsequent Vehicle Excise Duty payable.' *_


----------



## aquazi

In the uk the road tax in determined by the car engine model in standard form at launch.... Once set it cant change depending on extra's.

Which is also why those engines affected by the vw dieselgate cant have their tax bracket reclassified.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## moneyman

We have 20's on our TTS having had 19's on our previous car. Ride quality is fine. It does become a little more harsh in Dynamic mode but you can fine tune your set up under individual in drive select.
So far they have not been too bad to clean. I spray on a wheel cleaner then use a pressure washer to rinse off followed by a quick wipe round with a microfibre cloth.
The only thing that worried me was how easy it would be to kerb a wheel so I took out wheel and tyre insurance for 3 years that gives me 6 repairs per year and 5 new tyres over the period. I hope however that I never have to use it.
IMO I think that they set off the TT well


----------



## vagman

Quizzical said:


> moro anis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, don'tunderstand Dreams comments "the 20" vs 19" are a higher road tax bracket, lower economy and significantly more expensive tyres".
> 
> Ok the tyres may be more expensive but surely they're the both the same diameter hence the change in profile?
> 
> Or lower econmy and higher road tax?
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is, the 20" wheels are much heavier than the 19" wheels, increasing the unsprung weight of the car. This means you have to use more fuel to get the same performance. As well as reduced economy more fuel means more emissions, and more emissions may mean higher road tax.
> 
> Audi don't spell this out in precisely these terms, but their lawyers must have strong-armed them into including this warning on page 86 of the brochure:
> 
> _*'Optional 20" wheels may affect the fuel consumption figures, the CO2 emissions
> and BIK. This may result in an increase in subsequent Vehicle Excise Duty payable.' *_
Click to expand...

The standard 19" TTS wheel with tyre includes weighs in at 53lb, whereas the optional 20" is 49lb.


----------



## StevesTTS

I call the 20" Y spoke the marmite wheels, you either love them or hate them. I love them and do not understand the opinion that they don't suite the car. I have had no end of complimentary comments on the car, particularly the wheels.

The ride quality is fine especially in comfort mode. It is very firm in dynamic, but I like that, feels like a proper sports car.

The biggest problem however is wheel damage. You can be as careful as you like parking an avoiding kerb damage but with such a low profile you cannot avoid pothole damage. I have not kerbed in 7 months but have a few little pothole nicks. I can live with that however and the visual appeal will always outweigh other considerations.


----------



## TTimi

The 20inch alloys are available on S lines, so doesn't make them special for a TTS.

The 19's look better on the TTS definitely in my opinion!


----------



## vagman

TTimi said:


> The 20inch alloys are available on S lines, so doesn't make them special for a TTS.


You can find the standard TTS wheel on A1's and A3's so they ain't phuckin' special.


----------



## Samoa

aquazi said:


> In the uk the road tax in determined by the car engine model in standard form at launch.... Once set it cant change depending on extra's.
> 
> Which is also why those engines affected by the vw dieselgate cant have their tax bracket reclassified.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


Am sure I saw it change recently - It does list different tax bands for different wheel sizes in the latest AUDI brochures which did confuse me.... until I first removed my 19" wheels which feel they weight half as much again as the 18" on the A3... so hate to think what 20/21" weigh

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Levski65

Thanks for the replies I've ordered the car from York Audi. Went for the standard 19" alloys, glacier white metallic, red painted callipers and comfort pack. 
Just have to wait now.


----------



## Dreams1966

Levski65 said:


> Thanks for the replies I've ordered the car from York Audi. Went for the standard 19" alloys, glacier white metallic, red painted callipers and comfort pack.
> Just have to wait now.


Sounds great mate. Now the waaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiittttttttttt........


----------



## TTimi

vagman said:


> TTimi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 20inch alloys are available on S lines, so doesn't make them special for a TTS.
> 
> 
> 
> You can find the standard TTS wheel on A1's and A3's so they ain't phuckin' special.
Click to expand...

You can only get the TTS alloys on the S1(18inches). And you can't get them on the S3. Unless you bought them separately and put them on your car.


----------



## SpudZ

TTimi said:


> vagman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTimi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 20inch alloys are available on S lines, so doesn't make them special for a TTS.
> 
> 
> 
> You can find the standard TTS wheel on A1's and A3's so they ain't phuckin' special.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can only get the TTS alloys on the S1(18inches). And you can't get them on the S3. Unless you bought them separately and put them on your car.
Click to expand...

Precisely!


----------



## Toshiba

Great choice.. 8)


----------



## kmpowell

aquazi said:


> In the uk the road tax in determined by the car engine model in standard form at launch.... Once set it cant change depending on extra's.


Totally wrong. Wheel size options can and will change a road fund license band.


----------



## leopard

kmpowell said:


> aquazi said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the uk the road tax in determined by the car engine model in standard form at launch.... Once set it cant change depending on extra's.
> 
> 
> 
> Totally wrong. Wheel size options can and will change a road fund license band.
Click to expand...

Yes,homologation.

Some companies do and most don't meaning even some trim options can affect the RFL band.Can always change after..


----------



## Mr R

exzactly... from the Audi online configurator


----------



## Fearstone

I agonised over the same question, I really did. I test drove a TTS on 20s and it was fine, far more comfortable and composed than I was expecting, I've had a Mini with runflats in the past which was much worse but I lived with it.
I really love the look of the 20s, I've always been a fan of multi spoke wheels - like the BBS LM which don't look too different in my eyes and the bright finish would set off the nano grey that I've specified.
However, much as I love the 20s I've gone for the 5-twin spoke 19s. There's lots of potholes in my neck of the woods, I've buckled an OZ Superturismo in the past with really low profile tyres on a botched drain cover repair. I'd be terrified to drive anywhere if I'd gone for the bigger wheels, it's stupid I know but it would niggle in the back of my mind and take a bit of the enjoyment out of driving.
The standard TTS wheels and the blade style just don't do it for me, if there was a 19" version of the 10 Y-spoke wheels I'd have chosen them in a heartbeat. The 5-twin spokes were the only options left but I'm glad they've got that bright finish.
There's also the prospect that I can try out some really sticky rubber in the summer (Michelin Pilot Sport Cup 2 look like fun) and have a wide choice of winter tyres that 20" wheels wouldn't give me. I'm happier just swapping tyres than putting winter wheels & tyres on and changing the look of the car.


----------



## Mr R

Wheel size and style is really down to personal choice and I'm happy with my 19's for various reasons including comfort, tyre replacement costs and cleaning them... although have to say when a new silver TT parked next to me at work with the 20's, it did make me think that the 19's looked a bit "small" in comparison!


----------



## CiLA

On Geneve 2015 autosalon was tts on 9x20 "et 52 wheel with 10mm spacer and 255/30/R20 tyre ...on germany dealer are available order now.


----------



## CiLA

I have this 9x19" et 52 wheel with 10mm spacer and 245/35/R19 tyre but I change
on spring for 20".


----------



## Toshiba

CiLA said:


> On Geneve 2015 autosalon was tts on 9x20 "et 52 wheel with 10mm spacer and 255/30/R20 tyre ...on germany dealer are available order now.


They look much better than the multi spoke ones. 8)


----------



## SpudZ

Agreed..


----------



## Weiss-Man

In your opinion. I personally don't like them, love the cross spoke alloys, and think the standard TTS wheels look like a bit of a cop out from Audi. Not special enough for the car. We all have various preferences and mine are no more important than anyone else's. The beauty of having a complex (and expensive) range of options, something for everyone.


----------



## Dreams1966

I love the multi-spoke 20's...

Ultimately it's Rachel Riley vs Keira Knightley vs Kelly Brook... all lovely, just different


----------



## Toshiba

I was thinking the 20 multi spoke were Sue Boyle or even this chap.. some how just wrong :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 









He's different, in a wrong way...!


----------



## Dreams1966

I prefer my 3 suggestions


----------



## Weiss-Man

Wonder if he runs the shaver over those shoulders!!


----------



## Weiss-Man

Oh, and I won't have anything bad said about Subo :-*


----------



## leopard

Toshiba said:


> I was thinking the 20 multi spoke were Sue Boyle or even this chap.. some how just wrong :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I don't know,perhaps if you turned the lights out


----------



## j14lal

Dreams1966 said:


> I love the multi-spoke 20's...
> 
> Ultimately it's Rachel Riley vs Keira Knightley vs Kelly Brook... all lovely, just different
> 
> View attachment 1


Great pic ..... I got a nice one of mine with the 19s to compare


----------



## Toshiba

Looks like a sports car with those 19" wheels 

btw - that was a selfie.. (not the kiddy fiddler)


----------



## Dreams1966

Beautiful car mate


----------



## Dreams1966

Toshiba said:


> btw - that was a selfie.. (not the kiddy fiddler)


Technically, it doesn't look like the camera is being held by the subject... so whilst it could be you, I'm not sure it's a selfie...


----------



## CiLA




----------



## Templar

^^^^ those are the only wheels that I like on mk3. The 20" multi spokes are OK but look a bit cheap compared to the original BBS wheels to which they're based on.


----------



## Blackhawk47

What wheels are those?

Personally I really like all the wheel styles. I ended up with 20" mainly because the car was already built + had them and thought well, if I do decide to change, chances are you'd get more money for the 20" or at least make an easy swap with someone.

I'm not overly keen on the small tyre profile on the 20"s just wish it was a little bigger so it looks less bling.


----------



## Templar

20's. Definitely fill the wheel arches better too.


----------



## SpudZ

CiLA said:


>


Very nice...


----------



## TTimi

SpudZ said:


> CiLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice...
Click to expand...

These were my favourite wheels too ^^

Dunno why I stuck with the standard S Line ones lol.


----------



## Levski65

Templar said:


> 20's. Definitely fill the wheel arches better too.


Agree that's why I've changed my order to the 20's!


----------



## Toshiba

I say go for the 32" wheels..... :roll: :roll:


----------



## Dreams1966

Toshiba said:


> I say go for the 32" wheels..... :roll: :roll:


Can someone photoshop those bad boys onto a Sepang TTS for Gogs.....??


----------



## gogs

WTF :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quizzical




----------



## Tom82

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

Whoooo, they really fill the arches. :lol:


----------



## Templar

Possibly the new allroad TT..


----------



## leopard

Should'be been like that to start with :roll: ....


----------



## StevesTTS

Well that really has brightened my day! :lol:


----------



## Dreams1966

Brilliant work 

There you go Gordon - some more optional alloys for your new bewty. Might be tricky to hide these from Mrs Gogs when DHL arrive... 

Scott


----------



## gogs

No modding this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit

gogs said:


> No modding this one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Now where have I heard that before ! Lol

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ukoslov

My vote for the OEM alloy wheels on the picture! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ReTTro fit

There beaut ! 









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## vagman

ukoslov said:


> My vote for the OEM alloy wheels on the picture! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Nice....looks really good. 8)


----------



## Templar

gogs said:


> No modding this one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Even though you man not Gogs the temptation will be eating at you from within mate...just got a feeling but I bet you'll do a wheel swap in the not too distant future ;-)


----------



## TTimi

ukoslov said:


> My vote for the OEM alloy wheels on the picture! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


THIS :twisted:


----------



## moro anis

I've got the 20" alloys on my TTS and having run the car for a week now and nearly 500 miles on all sorts of surfaces I must say I'm very impressed with the ride quality.

My last TTS had 18" so whether it's down to the new suspension of the Mk3 or what, the Mk3 is a better ride IMO.


----------



## Templar

ukoslov said:


> My vote for the OEM alloy wheels on the picture! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Pretty sure the suspension on this mk3 has been dropped, and much for the better in my opinion as they generally look too high as standard


----------



## wendigo

I'm going against the trend here. My TT is completely standard aside from the tango red paint finish and in my opinion I think the car looks much better with the 18inch standard wheels than the 19 or 20 inch ones. Aside from the cost factor the extra tyre depth means you are less likely to damage the alloys if you kerb them - and the ride is better too. So there.


----------



## Weiss-Man

I'm glad you are happy with your car, that's the most important thing after all. I would personally be inclined the TT needs big wheels to look in proportion, and to fill out the arches. All the points you raise are the benefits of smaller wheels and larger tyres, with the added deflection of the tyre improving ride. The other main one of course being reduced noise. Enjoy your car.


----------



## Levski65

I had ordered 20 wheels but read a few articles about the wheels reducing fuel economy not that's it's a massive concern so have finally opted for the standard 19 wheels.
Just hoping now that I don't get hankook tyres on the car!


----------



## carrock

what is the problem with hankooks? got them on my new TT but have got winter wheels on at the moment.

had Toyos on the last TTthey wore out in 9000 miles


----------



## Levski65

carrock said:


> what is the problem with hankooks? got them on my new TT but have got winter wheels on at the moment.
> 
> had Toyos on the last TTthey wore out in 9000 miles


Just personal that's all would prefer Bridgestone.


----------



## Blackhawk47

ReTTro fit said:


> There beaut !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


You should swap yours for a mk3 mate. Excellent car! :lol:


----------



## moro anis

Can't really see the issue re fuel consmption. Surely the outside diameter is the same and re width + 1cm?

I've got Yokohamas on mine. Read mixed reviews. Apaprently good grip but wear out quickly. Ther're under a 1oo quid each also.

Time will tell


----------



## Blackhawk47

Under a £100?

Cheapest I've seen is about £183 each for the 20".


----------



## Dreams1966

Well they might not stop, steer, handle, feel or sound any good... but they're cheap 

https://www.4x4tyres.co.uk/select-your- ... orderby=11


----------



## Templar

Can't beat a good set of ditch finders I say, at least they're the right colour. :lol:


----------



## Levski65

Templar said:


> Can't beat a good set of ditch finders I say, at least they're the right colour. :lol:


I agree I wouldn't but cheap tyres on any car never mind a tt or tts.


----------



## Templar

Just not worth it honestly, if you are going to pay circa 49K on a car how on earth can you justify sub quality tyres..? Just look at the stopping distances in the wet between a respected brand compared to say Kackhang, I can see tears and groans of "wish I'd just paid a little more" when impaled on the rear end of another vehicle.


----------



## carrock

wouldnt go any cheaper than Toyos or Hankooks, which are OE


----------



## moro anis

I'm sure when I typed in Yoko Advan 255 x 35 x 20 it said £97 each. Will check at the weekend if they were Advan or what. Certainly looked like that from memory.


----------



## CiLA

Correct size tyre for 20" wheel is 255/30/R20 not 35 ...


----------



## Toshiba

Or if you can't find them just use a rubber band.


----------



## moro anis

Yes. Couldn't remember if 30 or 35 profile.

Tosh, is ithat right that green rubber bands are faster than the yellow ones?


----------



## zaidane

CiLA said:


> On Geneve 2015 autosalon was tts on 9x20 "et 52 wheel with 10mm spacer and 255/30/R20 tyre ...on germany dealer are available order now.


Bit late to this party but these are gorgeous! Would these work on a mk2 TTRS?

Aside from eBay, what's a good place to look for a new set of rims?


----------



## Hesse

Dreams1966 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I too have ordered a TTS and have gone for the 20" alloys. Some reports on here suggest that the ride is fine, but it's a personal opinion isn't it. I'd try to drive one before opting for them, in case they don't suit you.
> 
> Other things to consider with the 20" vs 19" are a higher road tax bracket, lower economy and significantly more expensive tyres.
> 
> That said they look amazing - hence my order
> 
> Good Luck,
> 
> Scott


The wider tyre on a 20" rim would possibly have a greater rolling resistance over a tyre on a 19" rim, with a corresponding increase in fuel consumption and co2, which could result with a higher tax band. However, if the car costs more than £40k you will pay an extra £335 a year in tax anyway, so I think it's a moot point.


----------



## LastTango

zaidane said:


> CiLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> On Geneve 2015 autosalon was tts on 9x20 "et 52 wheel with 10mm spacer and 255/30/R20 tyre ...on germany dealer are available order now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bit late to this party but these are gorgeous! Would these work on a mk2 TTRS?
> 
> Aside from eBay, what's a good place to look for a new set of rims?
Click to expand...

I've always found Rimstyle's website quite clever in being able to filter available fitments and colours.


----------

